# Steak on a gas grill or oven broiler......



## Dom1183 (Feb 3, 2009)

What is the difference? Other than grill marks? 

Can someone tell me what the difference is in flavour and even texture, when you grill a steak on a gas grill in comparison to cooking in a CI skillet and oven broiling it? 
I could surely understand the difference if one was BBQing with wood or charcoal, but gas seems to be exactly the same. 
Does anyone agree? 

Other than the fun of grilling outside on a nice day, why would anyone bother to grill a steak outside when you can cook the same tasting steak inside?    

I can't tell the difference but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Glorie (Feb 3, 2009)

I prefer a gas grill only because I think it chars better than a broiler but that's just my preference )


----------



## Dom1183 (Feb 3, 2009)

Glorie said:


> I prefer a gas grill only because I think it chars better than a broiler but that's just my preference )


 
My CI skillet, heated up to a branding iron state, will give my steak a excellent sear and I can develop a great chared crust by putting the skillet close to the broiler flame.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 3, 2009)

On a gas grill, juices from the meat drip down on to the flame and smoke up, giving it extra flavor.

You can also use wood chips in a gas grill.


----------



## Dom1183 (Feb 3, 2009)

bowlingshirt said:


> On a gas grill, juices from the meat drip down on to the flame and smoke up, giving it extra flavor.
> 
> You can also use wood chips in a gas grill.


 
But in a skillet the juices (fat) stay around the steak and also add flavour.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 3, 2009)

I like both the gas grill and the hot skillet, but I prefer to use the grill if the weather is nice and it's not too dark out. I find that the grill gives a better overall flavor, probably for the reason suggested by bowlingshirt. A wood-fired or charcoal grill does give a slightly better smoky flavor, but gas is much more convenient and worth the trade off, IMHO. 

Also, pan broiling usually results in a lot of smoke and sometimes sets off my smoke alarm. I don't have an exhaust hood over the stove, and the down-draft thing I do have sucks, or rather doesn't suck enough.

I don't care for steaks cooked in the broiler. The lack of char gives them a rather bland flavor compared to the other two methods.


----------



## Dom1183 (Feb 3, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Also, pan broiling usually results in a lot of smoke and sometimes sets off my smoke alarm. I don't have an exhaust hood over the stove, and the down-draft thing I do have sucks, or rather doesn't suck enough.


 
Yeah the amount of smoke is a pain. I have a strong hood vent and I still need to open windows. Grilling outside is way easier and cleaner.


----------

